# Windows 7 desktop takes over 2 minutes to unlock



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a desktop that I did a Vista to 7 upgrade (i.e. I did *not* reformat).

I have noticed that from time to time my computer takes a real long time to unlock. I don't remember if I had this problem before I upgraded. Most of the time, I force restart when this happens

I figure whenever I go back and do a clean install, this will go away, but that won't be for a while...

How can I find out what is going on.

Also, I should note, whenever it is only locked for a short period of time, it unlocks just fine.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Check in with the Action Center - 
START | type *view all* | select "View all Problem Reports"

Also - Event viewer - 
START | *eventvwr.msc* | "Custom Views" | "Admin"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I removed the StarForce Protection driver that Windows had kept telling me to deal with. After I fixed that, I stopped having the problem for a while, but now it is back.

I did the second thing you said to do. The last time my computer had an issue was around 4/17/2009 11:54 PM (i.e. <10 minutes ago), when I returned to my desktop for the first time in an hour or so. I pressed the restart button.

The first error in that time period was caused by an sptd. I am noticing that this error seems to correlate with when I come to my computer after leaving it locked for a while.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I removed the SPTD thing, but I also noticed earlier today, it took about a minute to unlock on one occasion. eventvwr.msc did not list any errors on that occasion.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I just had an another incident, eventvwr.msc only showed on error between my unlock issue and my forced restart

```
Log Name:      System
Source:        EventLog
Date:          5/4/2010 11:33:30 PM
Event ID:      6008
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      Admin-PC
Description:
The previous system shutdown at 11:23:33 PM on ‎5/‎4/‎2010 was unexpected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="EventLog" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32768">6008</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-05-05T06:33:30.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>352581</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Admin-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>11:23:33 PM</Data>
    <Data>‎5/‎4/‎2010</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>26660</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Binary>DA070500020004001700170021004A00DA070500030005000600170021004A00600900003C000000010000006009000001000000B00400000100000000000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```
Does anyone have any idea what is going on? (Action Center didn't show anything either...)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The driver *sptd.sys* belongs to either Daemon Tools or Alcohol 120. If you still have the app installed, un-install it.

The error event you posted simply tells us that an unexpected system shutdown occurred. If no BSOD present, then the system either froze or crashed so fast that there was no time to record info about it.

Heat may be a factor here. Check temps with SpeedFan - http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

After installation, RIGHT-click on SF icon, select "Run as Administrator"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, when the computer failed to unlock after 30 seconds, i just pressed the restart button, so the event I posted probably has to do with the unexpected shutdown. I've haven't had a BSOD in forever, so this has nothing to do with one of those. I'll install speedfan when I get a chance, but I don't think it has to do with overheating, because these things just happen at random time and have nothing to do with how long I've been using my computer.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

my Temp1 is about 40 at the moment and it has a green check mark next to it. Everything else has a blue down point arrow. It looks like nothing is too high.

Even when I open iTunes, Digsby, GoogleTalk, FireFox, and Word 2002 at the same time, the highest it goes is 41 from 40. After closing them, it stayed at 41. For no reason, sometimes it spikes to 42, but that is it.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I just had one that was roughly the length of two typical commercial

I opened speedfan immediately one it unblacked (I didn't force a restart, the program wasn't running before I locked it)
my stats at that moment were:
Temp1: 43C (green check)
Temp2: -128C (blue down arrow)
Temp3: 19C (blue down arrow)
HD0: 29C (blue down arrow)
Temp1: 11C (blue down arrow)
Core 14C (blue down arrow) 

These two error occurred while my computer was lock (or at least I think it was)


> Activation context generation failed for "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll".Error in manifest or policy file "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll" on line 3. The value "MAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINOR" of attribute "version" in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.





> Activation context generation failed for "c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\DelZip179.dll".Error in manifest or policy file "c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\DelZip179.dll" on line 8. The value "*" of attribute "language" in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Just a few minutes ago, I had another one, it was fairly long, but event viewer didn't show any error...

During the summer my computer will be sitting in my sister's garage, until August, so there is no point in continuing wondering. In August before school gets into full gear, I will devote a Friday or a Saturday to just doing a clean install of Windows 7 (my current installation is a Vista-to-7 upgrade).


----------

